# New hanger finished today!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my latest addition to my photobase, a new hanger.




























Agentsmith


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

man, that looks nice, good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

really nice ,a lot of work with the windows and roof framing .and the little bike and other details .looks real .


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

That is just way cool. Reckon I could hide a still over in the far corner? Give ya some of the proof run. Might even be able to fuel that jet with it. LOL


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks 440 dakota, free spirit, and Luke'57!

Here are a couple more pics...



















Agentsmith


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really good looking hanger! Nice details, such as the bicycle.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The hangar I always thought would be a challange is the one at Moffat field.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Lloyd and Y3a!

I am now working on a work platform, shelves, and a worbench to be placed inside the hanger.

More pics...



























Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In-freakin-credible!!

Nice to see it's a rauchen-free zone too .


----------



## anmracing (Jan 18, 2005)

Those pix are amazing.... I had to show some of the guys at work and they too were impressed.....

Very good job!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive work!

Sean


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Don't know which is more impressive, the model or the photos. That shot from inside with the Me109 looks like something out of a feature article in Air Classics magazine on the restored real plane. And the pic of the jet without the people simply can't be distinguished from a vintage captured photo. To say that I am impressed would be like saying the Atlantic Ocean is a fairly large body of water. Work worthy of the old Smithsonian that had those really neat shadow box displays.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the more than kind words John, anmracing, Sean, and Luke'57!

There will be better pictures of the hanger in a few weeks/months, I have to build some new 1/72 scale airplanes to photograph with the hanger, most of these airplanes in these pics are older builds and not as good as modern kits are.



















Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree with all of the previous posts. Great pix!! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks roadrner!

I am now working on painting more figures and am building an Opel Blitz fuel truck, can't wait to get back to building more airplanes.

Another pic...










Agentsmith


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Getting ready to do the landscaping on my new museum in 1/25 and I just got to know what you are using for the grass.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Luke'57,

The tall grass is a grass mat produced by Silfor, it is good but very expensive.
Heki also makes grass mats in different lengths of grass.

Here is another pic of a model posed on the grass mat...









Agentsmith


----------



## luckykinsley (Jun 19, 2006)

agentsmith said:


> The tall grass is a grass mat produced by Silfor, it is good but very expensive.
> Heki also makes grass mats in different lengths of grass.
> Agentsmith


If those aircraft are 1/72, I'm guessing the grass would work also for 1/64 scale die cast cars? Making me think about a "car show" diorama where the cars are parked on a grassy area. How big are the mats? (They are very lifelike, I must say).


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, amazing work and great pics!


----------

